# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Hello

## kw20

Hello I'm new to the forum and to my diagnosis of GAD. I had my first panic attack when I was in Walmart and couldn't find my mom and sobbed as a 20 year old. Embarrassing to say the least. No one in my family has anxiety so they don't really get it.

----------


## 1

Yo

----------


## kw20

Hello

----------


## Member11

> Hello I'm new to the forum and to my diagnosis of GAD. I had my first panic attack when I was in Walmart and couldn't find my mom and sobbed as a 20 year old. Embarrassing to say the least. No one in my family has anxiety so they don't really get it.



It can be hard for people without anxiety to get it, but the people who are close to you should help support and understand if you let them know the pain you are going through.

Also, welcome to the site  :sparkles:

----------

